# labbra (di animale)



## Anaiss

In una traduzione mi sono imbattuta in un termine che, nella lingua in questione, definisce in modo specifico le labbra di animale (es. cane, scimmia, cammello, ecc.). 
Grazie a questo termine poi, nella descrizione, si comprende che si tratta inequivocabilmente di un cane.
trad. lett: "La sua lingua violetta palpita tra le sue _labbra_ bianche"

Domanda: come rendere questo in italiano? 
Secondo Treccani "labbra"  comprende anche le labbra degli altri mammiferi, ma proprio non riesco a dire labbra per un cane, piuttosto direi "fauci" ma non è la stessa cosa...  
Mi chiedo se esista un termine specifico che non conosco, oppure una soluzione che mi permetta di rimanere fedele al testo.
Che so, dire _labbri_ per distinguerli da quelli umani...
oppure "tra le sue labbra _di cane_ bianche"

Che ne dite?
Grazie a chi vorrà intervenire!


----------



## saltapicchio

In realtà il termine labbra è assolutamente appropriato, vengono infatti così definite nei testi di anatomia e non esiste altra denominazione. 
Del resto è così anche per le orecchie, gli occhi... io sinceramente non mi farei tanti problemi.


----------



## Anaiss

Sì, hai ragione  
è che nella descrizione l'unico dettaglio che lo definisce animale è proprio quel termine. 
In italiano con un po' di intuito lo si capirebbe dal fatto che la lingua sia violetta e che queste labbra siano bianche .
Grazie, saltapicchio, ci penserò.


----------



## facciadipietra

Nel linguaggio comune però con “labbra” si indicano quei ripiegamenti esterni morbidi e rossastri caratteristici della specie umana (quelli dove si mette il rossetto, per intenderci), e non genericamente i lembi che coprono i denti. Dato che il contesto è di romanzo o racconto il lettore effettivamente verrebbe spiazzato davanti all’immagine delle “labbra di un cane”. "Bianche" per il pelo bianco, immagino.


----------



## Anaiss

facciadipietra said:


> Nel linguaggio comune però con “labbra” si indicano quei ripiegamenti esterni morbidi e rossastri caratteristici della specie umana (quelli dove si mette il rossetto, per intenderci), e non genericamente i lembi che coprono i denti. Dato che il contesto è di romanzo o racconto il lettore effettivamente verrebbe spiazzato davanti all’immagine delle “labbra di un cane”. "Bianche" per il pelo bianco, immagino.Sì, credo di sì, non ci sono altre descrizioni più precise, più avanti.


Hai proprio colto il nocciolo della questione, grazie. 
Pensavo di tradurre esplicitando che si tratta di un cane, altrimenti il tutto risulterebbe confuso..."La sua lingua violetta palpita tra le sue labbra _di cane_ bianche". 
Oppure, in modo più libero (ma forse più scorrevole?), dimenticare le "labbra bianche" e dire fauci.


----------



## ALEX1981X

_No...fauci e labbra sono due cose diverse_....personalmente non trovo altri termini

Dipende se quello che si vuole comunicare è che la lingua è a contatto con i "labbri" oppure resta dentro la bocca


----------



## Anaiss

ALEX1981X said:


> Dipende se quello che si vuole comunicare è che la lingua è a contatto con i "labbri" oppure resta dentro la bocca


Già..dal testo sono proprio labbra. Però fauci sembra avere il vantaggio di essere un concetto più familiare e meno spiazzante per un lettore italiano.


----------



## matoupaschat

Se, per caso, la parola cui alludi fosse francese, ti suggerirei di sostituire "labbra (bianche)" con "zanne (bianche)" . Questo perché nell'essere umano i denti sono normalmente nascosti dalle labbra mentre molto più spesso il cane che riposa li lascia intravedere, e anche la lingua . Dalle zanne si capirà subito, credo, che si tratta di un animale .


----------



## ALEX1981X

Le zanne sono i denti di alcuni animali...di alcuni mammiferi in particolare...

Penso che prima bisogna capire di che tipo di animale/i si tratta e poi fare una valutazione...

*Zanne* per indicare "denti" non va bene per tutti gli animali indistintamente ovviamente 


Labbra "labbri" e zanne sono 2 diverse parti della bocca


----------



## matoupaschat

No, ma per un cane, mi sembra un termine adatto, se ricordo bene "Zanne bianche" ?


----------



## Anaiss

Sì, è francese.. si potrebbe dire denti in effetti, grazie matou... 
Zanne di solito è per animali feroci o selvatici, mentre dalla descrizione questo cane è  vecchiotto e inoffensivo.

ps. "Zanna Bianca" era il lupo di Jack London.


----------



## ALEX1981X

Anaiss said:


> Sì, è francese.. si potrebbe dire denti in effetti, grazie matou...
> Zanne di solito è per animali feroci o selvatici, mentre dalla descrizione questo cane è  vecchiotto e inoffensivo.
> 
> ps. "Zanna Bianca" era il lupo di Jack London.




Ragazzi scusate un dubbio:  Ma i cani hanno proprio le zanne ?


----------



## Anaiss

Io credo di no, come ho già detto mi sembra che si usi principalmente  parlando di animali selvatici. O in senso figurato...
Treccani: zanna .
Un cane può _azzannare_. Il verbo rende la ferocia dell'attacco.
Ma se uno mi dice zanna/e penso (in questo ordine eh?  ) ad un elefante, ad un facocero e a una tigre, al limite ad un lupo, ma ad un cane animale domestico no...


----------



## matoupaschat

Anaiss said:


> Sì, è francese.. si potrebbe dire denti in effetti, grazie matou...
> Zanne di solito è per animali feroci o selvatici, mentre dalla descrizione questo cane è vecchiotto e inoffensivo.
> 
> ps. "Zanna Bianca" era il lupo di Jack London.


 
Anche i grossi cani le hanno, sono i canini aguzzi, ma qui, d'accordo, meglio pensare ad a un altro termine . Ma lo proponevo perché "le babines" anche il termine originale sottintende una certa ferocia .


----------



## ALEX1981X

Anaiss said:


> Io credo di no, come ho già detto mi sembra che si usi principalmente  parlando di animali selvatici. O in senso figurato...
> Treccani: zanna .
> Un cane può _azzannare_. Il verbo rende la ferocia dell'attacco.
> Ma se uno mi dice zanna/e penso (in questo ordine eh?  ) ad un elefante, ad un facocero e a una tigre, al limite ad un lupo, ma ad un cane animale domestico no...




No Anaiss però il Treccani dice che per estensione (i canini) del lupo e/o del cane possono essere visti come zanne 

Boh ragazzi vedete voi


----------



## Anaiss

Ma sì, ovvio che mi pare quasi plausibile dire zanne per i denti di un rottweiler. (Un po' meno per un chihuahua però, un altro canide di tutto rispetto ).
@matoupaschat: grazie per il particolare sulla ferocia, credo allora che userò liberamente _fauci._
E le labbra del cane in italiano, si diranno sempre _labbra_ o_ labbri_.
Grazie a tutti!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Nota di moderazione:


> Cari amici,
> 
> Non vi sarà sfuggito che stiamo parlando di labbra e non di zanne.
> Vogliate mantenere l'attinenza alla questione iniziale.
> Grazie per la comprensione.
> 
> Laura
> _Moderatrice_


----------

